# prey model question



## sport_dog18 (Oct 25, 2016)

Hello everyone I have a question generally on what your estimates would be on sizes if anyone has ordered from Hare today. I have two unsafe chewers so they get minced with ground in bone and they get safe large raw meaty bones a few times a week for teeth cleaning. I wanted to get them something fun to eat every now and then and for Thanksgiving and Christmas so i was looking at whole prey or atleast carcasses of rabbit. Does anyone know aproximately how big a 1lb rabbit is? I have a doberman and a german shepherd and i only give them stuff to chew bigger than their head. Would it be safer to get a 2lb-3lb?


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

I don't feed rabbit because mine just really don't like them a whole lot, unless they are wild caught. And even then they are just sort of "eh" about them. But if your lime them, and the rabbit is a pound that should be large enough. Also if your dogs are strong chewers, at Thanksgiving and Christmas you could give turkey drumsticks.


----------



## sport_dog18 (Oct 25, 2016)

We've tried the turkey drumsticks the doberman attempted to swallow his whole i had to grab it out of his throat lol


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i think rabbit is a waste of money, but that's me....they are expensive for a lot of bone and little meat. as they are farm raised, not wild, they are white meat

turkey drumsticks for a stupid eater...not crazy about that, either, as they tend to splinter.

we order from raw feeding miami, because the shipping from hare today is just too expensive....

but i think turkey necks would work out well for you.......

and i'd love to throw a lamb carcass over the fence where i live, but i think my dogs would fight and the neighbours would think i murdered someone.......we do buy, from costco business, a six way cut lamb and i've been known to take the entire breast/rib section and let my collie have at it.....or the leg......she loves stuff like that.

lamb leg, slab of ribs, pork or lamb....turkey necks.....all good eating.


----------



## sport_dog18 (Oct 25, 2016)

A friend of a friend raises sheep i didn't think about lamb legs. thanks  and i will check out raw feeding miami


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

If you can find goat or hog heads, they are great for any size dogs, but especially big dogs. They can't get their jaws around them so it's a great workout.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

xellil said:


> If you can find goat or hog heads, they are great for any size dogs, but especially big dogs. They can't get their jaws around them so it's a great workout.


lamb heads work well, too, as well as pork legs......


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

sport_dog18 said:


> A friend of a friend raises sheep i didn't think about lamb legs. thanks  and i will check out raw feeding miami


you just said something important. you know a person who raises sheep.....maybe you know someone else who raises chickens or turkeys or goats.......

not everyone is fortunate enough to have a co op ......


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

We have cattle farmer friends we've known for years. Last year, one of them lost two cows in about a month due to pasture accidents, and called us. We got free, whole cows. Lots of beef!


----------



## sport_dog18 (Oct 25, 2016)

magicre said:


> you just said something important. you know a person who raises sheep.....maybe you know someone else who raises chickens or turkeys or goats.......
> 
> not everyone is fortunate enough to have a co op ......


yes i'm calling in favors where I can. I'm getting deer carcasses and trimmings from a few of my cousins this year and have had a few people clear old venison out of their freezers into mine. I already have about 80lbs of venison waiting in my cousins freezer for me to pick up


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

sport_dog18 said:


> yes i'm calling in favors where I can. I'm getting deer carcasses and trimmings from a few of my cousins this year and have had a few people clear old venison out of their freezers into mine. I already have about 80lbs of venison waiting in my cousins freezer for me to pick up


where are you located?

not to mention i'm a wee bit jelly!


----------



## sport_dog18 (Oct 25, 2016)

magicre said:


> where are you located?
> 
> not to mention i'm a wee bit jelly!


NW corner of Indiana


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

check out my pet carnivore


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

magicre said:


> check out my pet carnivore


They have delivery in that area. Best dog food ever. I still order organs from them.


----------



## sport_dog18 (Oct 25, 2016)

yes i love my pet carnivore we get our tripe from there


----------



## Galathiel (Aug 30, 2016)

Here around Thanksgiving turkeys are pretty cheap. What about splitting a carcass between them? You can take off the drumsticks and just leave the frame.


----------

